# DTG Printhead Doctor



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

I was wondering has anyone bought and used one of the PrintHead Doctor systems?

https://www.digitalsigntech.net/Print-Head-Doctor

Kyle


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

I use these guys and their head cleaning kit works very well for a LOT less money.

Direct-to-garment printer maintenance and replacement parts


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

aldenski said:


> I use these guys and their head cleaning kit works very well for a LOT less money.
> 
> Direct-to-garment printer maintenance and replacement parts


You are comparing a syringe and cleaning solution to a mechanical device? That's like saying why buy a car when you can walk. It cost less and will still get you from point A to point B.


----------



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Eric, your information is actually useless, why not provide something valuable.

So, have you used the device?

Could it clean and restore a non working head that could not be manually cleaned and made working?

That's the information I was looking for. Is it better then cleaning a head by hand, if you haven't used one or have no experience with one I am guessing you cannot answer the question. 

If I need to get 50 miles up the road, sure I can walk but will it happen, I don't think so, I will assume driving, taking a bus, or riding a horse might work.

Thanks for the feedback.

Kyle


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used it with success a few times. Cleaned out 2 heads that had some clogging with it. You get a syringe, tubing, filter, needle attachment and their fluid. Clean out the head by disconnecting the ink supply and run an initial clean. Shoot 10cc of their fluid through while this is going on. Then you take the head off, put it in a special cup they give you, and you shoot 30cc of air through it. Put on the filter and shoot 15cc of fluid. You push and pull on the strings to agitate the fluid which shakes the crusty stuff loose (thats the theory) Like I said, Im 2 for 2 using this stuff so that saved me buying 2 new heads. Who's going to argue with that? Id be happy saving just one.


----------

